# Good trainers in DFW area?



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

I'm looking for someone I can call in on a monthly basis, and someone I can call up to ask quick training questions. I'm not particularly interested in someone training my horse, just someone who can help me out that are more experienced and knowledgeable than the average horse person when it comes to training. I'm not looking for dirt cheap, but my budget is modest. Just as long as they're reasonably priced.
ps. It'd be preferable if they did barn calls, but I don't know if trainers have time for that haha.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't know about the rules for linking. My niece and SIL uses dfwhorsetraining and is very happy with them. They do make house calls. I can pass more info if you need. They are either Midlothian or Waxahachie


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> I don't know about the rules for linking. My niece and SIL uses dfwhorsetraining and is very happy with them. They do make house calls. I can pass more info if you need. They are either Midlothian or Waxahachie




thanks for the shoutout!! DFWHT is 6gunkid and me


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Please, give us a call  we do barn calls!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny how you assume that everyone will know what DFW means. But, then I suppose if you don't know where that is, you wouldn't know of a trainer in that area, would you?

(I had to look at your profile info at the bottom of the page to see "texas" to then figure it out.)


----------



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

Fort Worth is like Texas cowtown haha. I'd prefer someone who recognised the location, yes(;


----------

